# How To Install Rom Into Empty Device ?



## aldo.conrad (Oct 12, 2011)

how to install rom/system into empty device? because i just format my phone, and didnt make the backup _(so stupid) _so my phone right now is functionless. is there any way to install the rom into empty device?
help me.









xperia x8


----------



## Tobb555 (Oct 31, 2011)

Im assuming you have a recovery installed. If not then install one. After that is completed then install a ROM from the recovery. Download the ROM to your computer and put it on the SDCARD from your PC or transfer it with your recovery.


----------



## kacang91 (Feb 25, 2012)

what if no recovery installed??and no rom inside x8??my phone always displaying sony ericsson without any change...what i got to do???


----------

